# NEW Discount log splitter for PTO Horse tillers for sale



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Small Engine Warehouse has a special deal on NEW log splitter attachments for the PTO Horse tiller models. It's a "scratch and dent" sale, so it is not new in the box, but the price is decent at $650. Here is a link:

http://smallenginewarehouse.com/product.asp?PN=TLS-290-258


----------



## joeses (Apr 17, 2010)

The price is good enough.


----------

